# Bahia Grande Access



## harrtraj (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know if you can get a boat under the bridge to access Bahia Grande off the Brownsville ship channel?


----------



## Sightcast (7 mo ago)

I believe fishing is NOT allowed at all in the Bahia Grande as it is a wildlife refuge/sanctuary under habitat restoration; no wading, bank fishing, kayaks, boats, etc. The boundary for refuge begins at the wooden bollards that run parallel to highway 48 just off the bank. You can fish on the road side of the bollards from shore. No fishing or boating is allowed beyond them by any means from what I understand.

San Martin Lake can be fished from the bank or by kayak/non-motorized vessel or wading. That being said, I’m guessing it’s muddy and probably not ideal for wading, though I’ve never personally tried.


----------



## Sightcast (7 mo ago)

Sorry, accidental double post.


----------



## harrtraj (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the info. I had read some old posts from 2cool years ago but was hoping they had lifted the ban on fishing. From a satellite image it looks like the north end would be good fishing with a high tide.


----------



## TexasRedChasers (Jan 21, 2013)

I drew a Nilgai hunt in the Bahia Grande two years ago and there were guys wade fishing and in kayaks up in there. We also had several local game wardens and even a federal game warden there onsite all day because of the hunts. I don’t know if you’re allowed to fish there or not, but I’d think that the wardens would have run them off if you’re not? There is an office that you can call and they do answer the phone - Visitor Services Manager George Garcia at 956-244-2019. I spoke with George a few times and he was super cool. Good luck!


----------



## harrtraj (6 mo ago)

Did you get a Nilgai? I used to put in for those hunts around Raymondville years ago but finally gave up.


----------



## TexasRedChasers (Jan 21, 2013)

harrtraj said:


> Did you get a Nilgai? I used to put in for those hunts around Raymondville years ago but finally gave up.


No, it was an archery hunt and I had a few get within ~60-70 yards from me. I was hoping they would get about 15-20 yards closer, but they never did. Had a Nilgai cow with a small calf come in at 25 yards so I got to see one up close and personal. They are really big animals and are supposed to be delicious. Even though I didn’t get one, it was an awesome hunt and I saw all kinds of wildlife including 3 ocelots which was super cool!! If I had the opportunity to hunt there again, I’d do it a bit differently, but finding a huge dung pile and setting up within 25-40 yards of it is absolutely a great strategy!


----------

